# Can you submit Form 12 online



## sabrina99 (5 Nov 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering if it possible to do Form 12 through ROS, I can see you can do Form 11, but unsure about 12.
If anyone can help me on how to access this and whether your PAYE PIN suffices to login and do Form 12, that would be great, thanks


----------



## WaterSprite (5 Nov 2008)

Nope - I think it's only the Form 11 that you can do online

Sprite


----------



## tweety76 (6 Nov 2008)

No you can't it has to be sent to Collector General in Limerick


----------



## corkman101 (30 Oct 2010)

why can't they get form 12 online too.  Would make it easier.
Also, I only sent my form 12 off on Friday, so it will be a day late.
Any idea if I will get penalised?


----------



## T McGibney (30 Oct 2010)

corkman101 said:


> Also, I only sent my form 12 off on Friday, so it will be a day late.



Good news - it won't, once it is postmarked by Sunday. See here.


----------



## Gervan (30 Oct 2010)

How do things get postmarked on Sunday? In this part of Ireland there is no collection between Friday and 5.30pm Monday.


----------



## corkman101 (30 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the info TMcG, at least I now know no penalty to worry about.


----------

